# TechLine: Invasive Plant News.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a outstanding source of info for many invasive plant species. I have linked one on invasive Nightshades that many of us have to deal with.

Regards, Mike

https://www.techlinenews.com/articles/2018/managing-invasive-nightshades-horsenettles-in-natural-areas-and-pastures


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Carolina horse nettle pretty common around here. Crop rotation is the only thing I've found that really controls it. (I don't like spraying for just one weed in my OG.)

Horse nettle and yellow nut sedge are my biggest weed problems.

Ralph


----------

